# 2.0 20valve motor info



## jamezwhite (Jun 22, 2002)

im sorry in advance if this topic has been covered before, I tried search with no luck.
im requesting info on a motor in a car i came accross reciently. it's in a hankook touring car thats forsale someone where canada (cant remember) It has a 2L 20v motor. now from my understanding (which may not be well at all) you couldnt put a 20v head on a crossflow block. 
essientlally im looking for any info on this kind of a setup. is it practicle and reliable? i know that ill have to run somekind of standalone setup. 
http://www.rallyclassified.com...g/390
thats the car and motor im talking about. any info related on the motor would be great and i thank you in advance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 20valve motor info (jamezwhite)*

check the hybrid forum for the 20/20. It's completely possible to put the 20v head on either the new or old 2ls.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 20valve motor info (pwnt by pat)*

The head requires a fair bit of mods to make all the oil and coolant passages line up right, but it's definitely do-able... Mendra (wolfGTI, the moderator of thie forum) is doing one right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jamezwhite (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 20valve motor info (ABF Jeff)*

according to this thread -> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1674618
it says to fit the head on a the block all you need to do is drill the headgaskit for one of the passages. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_*2.* *ABA Block* you drill the ABA headgasket at the front oil return to match the AEB cylinder head.No modifications to the head are needed when using the crossflow blocks (ABA/9A/PL/AEB) since they have the necessary over hanging lip to ensure proper sealing of the headgasket.

or did i miss something?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 20valve motor info (jamezwhite)*

* For the (3) Oil returns @ the rear ,you can either: 
1. Weld them shut 
2. Use (3) 3/8" NPT plug which is tapered and made to seal fluid passages.


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 20valve motor info (pwnt by pat)*

i also herd that you have to notch out one of the cylenders for it to clear the extra valves


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 20valve motor info (jamezwhite)*

For what I wanted to do I couldn't justify following through with a 20v project that I had started to gather information and parts for. Aside from full race engines, that set up in naturally aspirated form didn't have the power numbers to pursue a project that will live on the street without throttle bodies.
It's a good swap/hybrid and there is a factory 2.0L 20v out there that came from Audi with an alloy block. It will be interesting to see what comes of WolfGTI's project, he's got a solid engine builder and well on his way to seeing some results.
That and the intake side of the 20v valvetrain makes me a little


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 20valve motor info (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_For what I wanted to do I couldn't justify following through with a 20v project that I had started to gather information and parts for. Aside from full race engines, that set up in naturally aspirated form didn't have the power numbers to pursue a project that will live on the street without throttle bodies.
It's a good swap/hybrid and there is a factory 2.0L 20v out there that came from Audi with an alloy block. It will be interesting to see what comes of WolfGTI's project, he's got a solid engine builder and well on his way to seeing some results.
That and the intake side of the 20v valvetrain makes me a little
















What is it about the intake side that bothers you?


----------



## WanganLLama (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 20valve motor info (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
there is a factory 2.0L 20v out there that came from Audi with an alloy block. 

what engine is that










_Modified by WanganLLama at 1:40 PM 9-14-2006_


----------



## RedBeetkeon18z (Jun 18, 2006)

so this swap could also be done on AEG motor? since pwnt by pat said it can be done on old and new 2l? update would be appreciated..


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 20valve motor info (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_What is it about the intake side that bothers you?

assembling it


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 20valve motor info ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_assembling it









You got it. Tear down and assembling can be a test of ones patience if you are not in the mood.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 20valve motor info (WanganLLama)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WanganLLama* »_
what engine is that










The 2.0l 20v VW Racing Engine can be purchased COMPLETE from Bildon:
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...Nav=6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 20valve motor info (JimmyD)*

Actually, the engine I was talking about is an all alloy block from Audi. The came in some A4's a while ago and is a naturally aspirated 20v 2.0L, rated at about 140hp. The engine code for this was ALT, very limited production.
Not to be mistaken for the more common 1.8L 20v naturally aspirated ADR code engine that was rated at about 125hp and available overseas.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 20valve motor info (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_Actually, the engine I was talking about is an all alloy block from Audi. The came in some A4's a while ago and is a naturally aspirated 20v 2.0L, rated at about 140hp. The engine code for this was ALT, very limited production.
Not to be mistaken for the more common 1.8L 20v naturally aspirated ADR code engine that was rated at about 125hp and available overseas.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wasn't aware of the ALT motor!


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 20valve motor info (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_You got it. Tear down and assembling can be a test of ones patience if you are not in the mood.

Ahh ok - well I know what I don't know, so that's why I have a great engine builder


----------



## WanganLLama (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 20valve motor info (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_Actually, the engine I was talking about is an all alloy block from Audi. The came in some A4's a while ago and is a naturally aspirated 20v 2.0L, rated at about 140hp. The engine code for this was ALT, very limited production.

back from the dead, does anybody have anymore info on this motor? what years, models, countries it was sold in? i've been searching like crazy but have came up with absolutly nothing. the sweet part about engine code alt is that i get a million results for alternators....







and i haven't even been able to find anything about the different options for a4's in other parts of the world, which HAS to be around somewhere, but yet i keep comming up empty handed/


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 20valve motor info (WanganLLama)*

Ok, ALT engine shows up in the european etka and mexican etka. Passat from 2002, A4 from 2001, A6 from 2002. The engine has 131 HP / 96 kw. Here are some part numbers that might be useful to see if they are available in the usa.
Long block: 06B100098CX
Block with pistons: 06B103101G
Crank: 06A105021E - ok new beetle conv BDC, BGD
Rods: 06A198401 - ok jetta AZG
Piston: 06B107065L or 06B107065AA
Head with valves, camshafts: 06B103265BX
Intake cam: 06D109101AG
Exhaust cam: 06D109102AJ
Cylinder head cover: 06B103469AB
Head gasket: 06B103383R
Output: 96kw @ 5700
Torque: 195Nm @ 3300
Bore: 82.5
Stroke: 92.8
Compression: 10.5
Motronic: ME 7.5
Hope this helps










_Modified by randallhb at 7:07 PM 9-24-2006_


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Yeah I'm retarded... half way at least... UM... Kw translates to what? and Nm?


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

http://www.onlineconversion.com/
96 kilowatt = 130.523 675 261 horsepower [metric] (power section)
195 newton meter = 143.824 618 72 pound foot (torque section)
you can get these numbers with N/A mods: cam, chip, exhaust, p&p, etc.


_Modified by randallhb at 9:15 PM 9-30-2006_


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Well now that I know the #s I am certain you can achieve those numbers NA... I really don't think it's as hard as people make it out to be either. A good head job (not those hehe), matched cam, SRI, Chip or stand alone... I think on the ABA and AEG it's entirely possible to reach the 170s.
It takes tuning though... not just bolting on.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (randallhb)*

1 hp = 746 watts right? yeah 128 hp


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_Well now that I know the #s I am certain you can achieve those numbers NA... I really don't think it's as hard as people make it out to be either. A good head job (not those hehe), matched cam, SRI, Chip or stand alone... I think on the ABA and AEG it's entirely possible to reach the 170s.
It takes tuning though... not just bolting on.

It wouldn't be the fact that you can make more power in NA, but more of the fact that it's a much higher flowing head, even higher than a modded 16v if I remember right, which makes the head perfect for FI.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I don't know the bench flow numbers BUT of course I would never assume that an NA would make more than an equally modified FI.
But in NA stance you certainly could surpass the VR6 and 1.8T in stock form.


----------

